# BrainSkillet - Final Haunt Pics



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Really great year. Lot's of new props, finally figured out the right lighting and to top it off my haunt made it on PumpkinRot. So happy!


































Rest of my pics are here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You don't often see atmosphere captured like that. Stunning pics. Very creepy. Love the little girl on the porch! Unsettling!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous pictures, just makes you feel like you are there, like you could touch it. I love the ghosts in the first picture, they are so spooky! Great haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and striking props, Brain!


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

These really are some great props, and your photographs are absolutely amazing. I love the facial expression of the "parents" you have captured real emotion in their faces, that is way too cool for word.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Uber Creepy Halloween pictures - Love em!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice........................


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Every pic is haunting and creepy, well done. The scale of the reaper is impressive and the little girl on the porch would have made me think twice before coming up to the front door. The F1 calender in the background of one pic made me happy.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Outstanding! I have always been a HUGE fan of creepy over bloody/jump scares. The kind of haunt that gives you those chills because something is just not right.... and that girl on the porch is SPOT ON! Nice work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning photography and props...where in SE Michigan...I'm in Midland...beautiful work.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Stunning photography and props...where in SE Michigan...I'm in Midland...beautiful work.


Hey Scott! I am Washington Michigan (between Sterling Heights and Romeo) I wish you were just a little closer, I would really like to take your mache class that you do.


----------

